
How to "Rewrite it in Rust" - generichuman
http://adventures.michaelfbryan.com/posts/how-to-riir/index.html
======
earthboundkid
Jesus H Christ, can we stop citing the Joel article that was demonstrably
historically wrong?

[https://blog.carlmjohnson.net/post/2018/joel-was-
wrong/](https://blog.carlmjohnson.net/post/2018/joel-was-wrong/)

